# PLECOSTOMUS ATTACKING OTHER FISH!



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 2 plecostomus that are really small and I got them from Petsmart. One of them has been attacking my Red blood Parrot fish and I separated the one pleco away and waiting for my blood parrot fish to recover. I don't know what to do right now. Its kinda in a bowl right now. I bought cucumbers to feed the pleco. What can I do to stop it from attacking the other fish if I put it back into the tank?


----------



## bhone20 (May 4, 2008)

Can you list your tank size, and water parameters, how long has the tank been running? how big is your parrot?


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

My tank is 30 gallons and I have 2 red blood parrots and 2 plecostmus. Why do I need to post my water parameters when my fish is eating away another fish!?!?! pH 6.8 nitrite 0 nitrate 2. its been running like 6 years my parrot isnt even the size of my hand.


----------



## bhone20 (May 4, 2008)

I have had the same problem awhile back.If one of the pleco's is being aggressive, try separating that one from the other fish with a tank divider until you can put him in a different tank. That is what I had to do, and it worked quite well. In fact I bought one of mine at petsmart, the other at petco.. hope it works out!


----------

